# Cool as ice. But which one?



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

With so many 'coollants' out there these days from the original TFA Koolada to BV Black Ice (diluted WS-23), FW Extreme Ice and FA Polar Blast, I have two questions:

1. Which is the best (I know, this will be subjective)
2. What is the difference? 

I have been using Koolada for a long time now and recently got some FA Polar Blast out of curiosity - still have to use it - but I cannot help but wonder, what is the difference? I tried some Fantasi which a friend brought to work the other day, which supposedly uses WS-23 and after a few drags I had to go in search of my asthma pump which I have not used since I was a smoker last. It may be that there is just copious amounts of WS-23 in there, or it may be something to do with the WS-23 itself not agreeing with me. 

But then, FA Polar Blast vs. FW Extreme Ice vs. TFA Koolada. Is it not just all the same? 

Side note... wondering when CAP will bring out their own version. And what would they call it? CAP Chills.... lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

I have not tried Black Ice yet. Still trying to figure out what the concentration is in WS-23 vs Black Ice, to be able to mix international recipes requiring WS-23. 

FW Extreme Ice tastes like bubblegum to me - a few others have the same problem. 

Koolada in too high percentages has a cardboard taste and some say it irritates the throat. The latter even at low percentages.

FA Polar Blast is what I use mostly and like the most. No discernible other taste, no irritation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/8/17)

Andre said:


> Still trying to figure out what the concentration is in WS-23 vs Black Ice


According to Blckvapour Black Ice is 20% WS-23 mixed with PG. https://www.blckvapour.co.za/collections/just-landed/products/black-ice-concentrate-bv



Andre said:


> Koolada in too high percentages has a cardboard taste and some say it irritates the throat


This is the exact reason why I want to start moving away from Koolada, but with so many out there I was not sure what to use.



Andre said:


> FA Polar Blast is what I use mostly and like the most. No discernible other taste, no irritation.


And this is the winner answer! I actually bought some Polar Blast the other day to try it out and I am glad that it seems I made the right choice.

Thanks Andre.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Patrick (16/8/17)

I'm only using Black Ice at the moment and really enjoying it. It has a different coldness to Polar Ice but needs to be used at lower percentages. If you use Polar Blast at 1% then Black Ice should be at .6-.7%. For me, it's a much cleaner cold. It reaches parts of the mouth and throat that other coolants don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Hi @ivc_mixer 

I cant do Koolada, i think i have a slight allergy to it. Makes me cough.

Have been using Vapour Mountain's menthol concemtrate for about 2 years now as an additive to many juices (mainly tobaccoes and fruits) and I find it works perfectly for me.

I did try TFA menthol quite a long time ago but preferred VM

Am keen to explore more menthol additives but just havent had the time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @ivc_mixer
> 
> I cant do Koolada, i think i have a slight allergy to it. Makes me cough.
> 
> ...



Hi @Silver - I had the same thinking in my planning for starting with my own mixing. I will try some fruit recipes and add menthol to hopefully achieve my kinda vape. How much menthol do you add?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Silver - I had the same thinking in my planning for starting with my own mixing. I will try some fruit recipes and add menthol to hopefully achieve my kinda vape. How much menthol do you add?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi @RenaldoRheeder 

In a 10ml container of strawberry ready made juice I add about 24 drops of VM's menthol concentrate. I havent yet measured how much that is (despite having the scale etc which hasnt been used yet, my word how embarrassing) but its the little glass dropper. I imagine 30-40 drops per ml, so i am guessing I am at about 6-7% or so.

I like my menthol strong, i suppose stronger than most (from what ive observed) so probably go with 10-15 drops to start and work your way up. If you use the drop count method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> In a 10ml container of strawberry ready made juice I add about 24 drops of VM's menthol concentrate. I havent yet measured how much that is (despite having the scale etc which hasnt been used yet, my word how embarrassing) but its the little glass dropper. I imagine 30-40 drops per ml, so i am guessing I am at about 6-7% or so.
> 
> I like my menthol strong, i suppose stronger than most (from what ive observed) so probably go with 10-15 drops to start and work your way up. If you use the drop count method.



Thanks @Silver. And shame on you for not using your scale . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Thanks @Silver. And shame on you for not using your scale .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know, i know 
(Runs away and hides in the cupboard with many unused concentrates...)

My plan is to start getting into DIY after VapeCon !
I know its just a plan at this stage, but hey, i need a plan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> I know, i know
> (Runs away and hides in the cupboard with many unused concentrates...)
> 
> My plan is to start getting into DIY after VapeCon !
> I know its just a plan at this stage, but hey, i need a plan



I'll join you when I return after my September trip. DIY order is already at my mom's place. Vapecon penciled in for around August 2018 - just sounds to good to be missed. I'll be hiding away and sulking on the 26th while you guys are having fun 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'll join you when I return after my September trip. DIY order is already at my mom's place. Vapecon penciled in for around August 2018 - just sounds to good to be missed. I'll be hiding away and sulking on the 26th while you guys are having fun
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ok great, so i will have someone to compare notes with when we start out on the DIY journey!
Will also probably egg me on to get moving

As for VapeCon, it is a big pity you cant make it, but we will have plenty pictures for you afterwards !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman (17/8/17)

Andre said:


> I have not tried Black Ice yet. Still trying to figure out what the concentration is in WS-23 vs Black Ice, to be able to mix international recipes requiring WS-23.



From the research that I have done, black ice is on par with what they are using, seems that the standard for Ws-23 is 20%...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (17/8/17)

Coolants, like sweetener, is a case where I wouldn't necessarily go by the recipe. As a general rule, I halve the sweetener in most recipes and leave it out completely in quite a few. If the juice is lacking, I can always add more sweetener after steeping. Ditto with cooling agents. Although sodas are the only thing I'd use coolants in. I can take warm milkshakes or desserts but warm Coke is an abomination.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> I am at about 6-7% or so


Clearly @Silver will never have an issue breathing when scaling Mt Everest, because if he can handle that much coolness then that little bit of cold mountain air will not be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pindyman (17/8/17)

RichJB said:


> Although sodas are the only thing I'd use coolants in. I can take warm milkshakes or desserts but warm Coke is an abomination.



coolant in a nice fruit mix makes for an awesome slushie vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (17/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hi @Silver - I had the same thinking in my planning for starting with my own mixing. I will try some fruit recipes and add menthol to hopefully achieve my kinda vape. How much menthol do you add?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Add a drop at a time, try it after each, and stop dropping when it's good 
Best way to find out.
I certainly wouldn't start out by adding 6%. One has to remember that Silver has a bionic throat. This is an important factor to consider when calculating menthol percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (17/8/17)

I have switched from Koolada to Polar Blast. I use PB at the same percentages I did Koolada but find Polar Blast too add a longer lasting cooling affect in the flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pindyman (17/8/17)

KZOR said:


> I have switched from Koolada to Polar Blast. I use PB at the same percentages I did Koolada but find Polar Blast too add a longer lasting cooling affect in the flavour.



PB also does not give any menthol note

Reactions: Like 1


----------

